# printing onto jute / hessian



## fov (Mar 22, 2010)

I have a customer wanting some jute / hessian bags printed on.
We have never done these bags before.
Looking at the images in my suppliers catalog the weave of the material looks very uneven or unlevel.
Whats the best way to print these?
Can you use normal plastisol ink?
Can jute take the heat needed to cure plastisol?

Cheers


----------



## fov (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone any thoughts?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't have any specific experience with jute, but my usual advice with more raw/natural fibres is "use waterbased ink" 

It should soak in a little more, making it less likely to get cracked or scraped off if the printing surface is too uneven. The fabric would still need to be able to take the heat to cure it though.

I imagine you _could_ print it as per normal and still get acceptable results (depending on what it's being used for), just maybe not _perfect_ results. Trying a sample might be a good first step?

It also depends what kind of print we're talking about here. One colour black... great. Try it, see what happens. Multi-coloured with tight registration? Ehhh, not sounding so great.


----------

